# New SMF Merchandise!!



## TulsaJeff (Dec 29, 2007)

The new SMF merchandise is here and many of you have ordered and spoken not only of the high quality of the shirts, caps, etc. but also the high quality of the customer service.

I like doing business with good companies and obviously, CafePress in one of those companies.

Everything you purchase helps to ensure the success of this website and you look nice to boot!

Be sure to order the special SMF Thong... it is our "hottest" item
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.cafepress.com/smf_stuff


----------



## triplebq (Jan 21, 2010)

Do these shirts run small ? Looking at men's t shirt ... thanks fore the help .


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 1, 2010)

wow, these are nice. I'm gonna have to order one when I get some spare change


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 1, 2010)

I was interested in an Apron, but there's a small red x in the  box that supposed to have its picture.  Are they out of it ?


----------



## fftwarren (Jul 1, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> I was interested in an Apron, but there's a small red x in the  box that supposed to have its picture.  Are they out of it ?


not sure but I was interested in that and a t shirt. more the apron though cuz I need to save my clothes when cooking


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 1, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> I was interested in an Apron, but there's a small red x in the  box that supposed to have its picture.  Are they out of it ?


I just gave the link a try and the pictures are uploading. Give it another shot?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 1, 2010)

As far as I know, everything should be loading fine. I just tried the apron and it loaded fine on my end and showed that it was available.

http://www.cafepress.com/smf_stuff.196287701

Try it again and let me know if you continue to have problems.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 1, 2010)

Everything looks good there Jeff. I guess I'm gonna have to get off my lazy butt and get an order together.


----------



## meateater (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm thinking a sticker for the truck and a hat would be cool. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I think the neighbors would call the police If I was smoking in a thong.


----------



## old poi dog (Jul 1, 2010)

I just checked the site again....and now I can see the apron.  Nice Choice of colors.  I'll be placing my order soon.  Thanks all.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 9, 2010)

Great looking stuff Jeff!  I am really liking the military green in the short sleeve shirts.  If that color was available on the apron it would make my upcoming order even larger.

Thanks again!


----------



## thunderdome (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeff,

I notice all teh Cafe Press stuff has the old logo (the ribs across the "o"). And on the site header you removed them. Which one is the official logo now?


----------



## matts (Jul 9, 2010)

I just made an order and if anyone wants a $5 off coupon, send me your email address asap.  I got five spots to enter email addys.  I will leave it open for another hour or so.  Hopefully it doesn't time out. 

Times Up


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 9, 2010)

The official logo is the one without the ribs over the "o".. just have not had time to get that fixed. I will try to get to that soon.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 9, 2010)

meateater said:


> I think the neighbors would call the police If I was smoking in a thong.


Dang, I'd be overdressed...


----------



## meateater (Jul 9, 2010)

Pops6927 said:


> Dang, I'd be overdressed...


Pops, what ya do on yer property is yer own business! I hope the local news copters stay away, could be bad for here.


----------



## stl-rich (Jul 18, 2010)

The thong - got it in 3XL??

Seriously, got any big Magnets??


----------

